# Operation newt a success....



## oldbloke (29 Jul 2013)

Always had a great interest in amphibians.
Many years ago had a huge garden with 3 ponds, all devoted to frogs, newts, etc.
So, new house, had to be done again......


IMG_4284 by threequartersky, on Flickr

Swmbo pretending to dig.


IMG_4289 by threequartersky, on Flickr


IMG_5073 by threequartersky, on Flickr

As it is


IMG_5067 by threequartersky, on Flickr

Babies!


IMG_5065 by threequartersky, on Flickr

There are smooths and loads of great crested about so hoping for a good spring!


----------



## martin-green (29 Jul 2013)

Where did he come from? or is this some time later after the pond was finished?


----------



## oldbloke (29 Jul 2013)

martin-green said:


> Where did he come from? or is this some time later after the pond was finished?


 
Today.


----------



## Gary Nelson (29 Jul 2013)

That's great to see, I love newts... A real compliment to your garden especially with the little ones - thanks for putting those pics up.


----------



## tim (29 Jul 2013)

I have an affinity for newts, swmbo compares me to one every weekend after the pub


----------



## MirandaB (29 Jul 2013)

Swmbo "pretending" to dig???? translates to did ALL the digging if my own experiences are anything to go by


----------



## kirk (3 Aug 2013)

Brilliant well done. It's nice to incourage wild life to settle in you gargen. I have just dug a shallow bog type thing for our kids to investigate.   frogs have already moved in and with this weather the birds have taken to it too.


----------

